
7 products Steve Jobs got wrong - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/08/24/national/a175319D29.DTL&tsp=1
======
fuzzythinker
I'll say only 3-4 of them were "wrong".

The NeXT didn't sell well, but if Steve didn't started it, I'm not sure if he
would even be offered a chance to lead Apple. By the time the board realized
they needed Steve back, either Apple would have been bankrupted already, or
Steve would be doing something else instead of NeXT, which means he may not
want to drop that to go back to Apple.

The ROKR was one of the most successful business plan executed by Steve. Apple
got to know the phone biz and people get to taste how bad a non-Apple iTunes
phone can be. Calling it a Apple product is absurd, it is 20% Apple at best.

The AppleTV may be a small pie in Apple's revenue today. But it won't stay
that way for long. And is probably one of the most (if not the most)
successful non-subscription TV box on the market even today.

Yea, the hockey puck was really bad, but is such a small product even worth
mentioning?

So pretty much only the Cube and the puck were bad products since the 2nd
phase of Steve. And both were in the early days before he became the
"official" CEO.

------
jarin
If I remember correctly, the Lisa was someone else's project and Steve Jobs
stole developers away from the Lisa project to build the Macintosh. NeXTSTEP
might have been a commercial failure at the time, but it's the foundation of
OS X (in case you were wondering why all of the foundation Cocoa classes start
with NS).

Let's not forget the iPod Hi-Fi though.

------
JacobAldridge
I think it's a pretty good sign of consisten industrial design that, after 35
years, the writer needed to include a mouse that was too small in order to get
this list to seven.

